# Article



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2003)

Here is something that I found on MSN, don't know how good it is but I thought I would post it.

http://www.bcentral.com/articles/wuorio/174.asp


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 20, 2003)

The article has some very good information.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

> Self-defense studio: startup idea for you?


----------



## rschoon (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems to be a good article.  Some good advise.


----------



## wisdomstrikes (Apr 14, 2004)

Billy Bob's Kung Fu Kastle......Hmmm, why didn't I think of that one?


----------

